# Insurance coverage for laser treatment of scar



## CatchTheWind (Jul 16, 2018)

Has anyone had experience billing insurance for laser destruction of traumatic scars?  Is there any chance of this being covered unless the provider can demonstrate a functional impairment caused by the scar?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Sep 13, 2018)

Unless it's from a burn, or impairs function or mobility, most carriers will consider it cosmetic.


----------

